# NUMERO SECUENCIAL EN FACTURA



## mespinalt (Jan 9, 2007)

HOLA!

EN MI TRABAJO FACTURO MEDIANTE UN TEMPLATE HECHO EN EXCEL, AHORA NECESITO INCLUIR APARTE DEL NUMERO DE FACTURA UN NUMERO DE 19 DIGITOS, LOS PRIMEROS 11 SON ALFANUMERICOS Y LOS ULTIMOS 8 ES UN NUMERO SECUENCIAL QUE AUMENTA EN 1 CADA VEZ QUE EMITO UNA FACTURA A MIS CLIENTES. ¿HAY ALGUNA FORMULA QUE ME PROVEA ESA SECUENCIA EN LOS ULTIMOS 8 DIGITOS?

GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA

MESPINALT


----------



## galileogali (Jan 9, 2007)

NO SE SI TE INTERPRETO:
SI EN A1 : ASDRE4567WW00000001
ESTA FÓRMULA INCREMENTA EN 1 

=IZQUIERDA(A1,11)&REPETIR("0",8-LARGO(SUSTITUIR(A1,IZQUIERDA(A1,11),"")+1))&SUSTITUIR(A1,IZQUIERDA(A1,11),"")+1

Ahora si tu pregunta es donde ALMACENAR, HAY VARIAS RESPUESTAS....


GALILEOGALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 9, 2007)

Manuel,

Bueno, realmente, usted no nos ha dado suficiente información para poder darle una respuesta más completo que «sí, se puede».  Usted escribe, "EN MI TRABAJO FACTURO" pero no queda claro si "facturar" significa que usted entra todos los datos manualmente.  O si ha cierto nivel de automatización con VBA.

De cualquier manera opino que habrá que vincular la aumentación del número de factura a un evento.  La pregunta será ¿cúal evento sirve mejor?  ¿Añadir al abrir el cuaderno? ¿Al imprimir? ¿Al hacer un cliq sobre un botón? ¿Al cambiar cierta celda?

Esos caracteres iniciales.  ¿Siempre son constantes?  ¿O varian a veces?

Cordialmente,

Greg

PD: NO TIENE QUE GRITARNOS (ESCRIBIR EN TODO MAYÚSCULA).  Comprendemos perfectamente bien si usted nos habla en una voz normal.  :wink:


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 15, 2007)

> Greg:
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que como asesor tengo que emitir una factura a mis clientes, la factura aparte del numero, lleva otra numeracion de 19 dígitos, los primeros 11 son alfabuméricos, y los últimos 8 son secuenciales aumentado en 1 la secuencia.
> 
> ...



Manuel,

Bueno, ya veo que mejor comemos esta ballena una mordida a la vez porque Usted no ha contestado mis demás preguntas:

Esos caracteres iniciales. ¿Siempre son constantes? ¿O varian a veces? 

Si siempre son los mismos no tiene mucho significado y se puede hacer un truco con el formato de números y ya casi acabamos.  Si varian, entonces ¿cuándo? ¿Al cambiar cliente? ¿Al cambiar proyecto?  

Empezamos con estas preguntas y dependiendo en las respuestas a ellas sigo con la segundo ola de preguntas necesarias.


----------



## mespinalt (Jan 16, 2007)

GREG:

LOS PRIMEROS 11 CARACTERES ALFANUMERICOS SON FIJOS NUNCA VARIAN, SOLO VARIAN LOS ULTIMOS 8 QUE SON UNA SECUENCIA PARA COMPLETAR LOS 19 CARACTERES.

ESTO ES CON EL PROPOSITO DE AL YO EMITIR UNA FACTURA SEA CON UN NUMERO SECUENCIAL AL FINAL DEL MISMO.

GRACIAS

MESPINALT


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 17, 2007)

OK.  Ahora ¿qué será el gatillo para incrementar el número? ¿Quiere un botón, o que sea vinculado a cierta acción como imprimir u otra evento?


----------

